# Southern Italy



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all,
we are off in 3 weeks through France to southern Italy, we have about 3 months for our journey.
We have never been to southern Italy before, it appears there aint a lot of aires and we don't do campsites much, (cant afford).
If anyone has any suggestions from recent experience it would be very appreciated.
Thanks all
Mr Slip


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We got back about 3 weeks ago, we left early as it was so expensive very few free aires those there were overflowing and most sostas were over 13 euros we used ACSI extensively ,
The only free camping we found was at Ostia outside Rome a lake nr Assisi and a car park at the grotto castelmane , to be fair there were a couple of spots we could have risked stopping but we have always used the maxim that if one of us feels uncomfortable we move on ,


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We did a lap of Italy a few years back and found many places to free camp especially out of season and especially easy in the South. We stopped at Gargano Peninsula,Monopoli Astuni Matera amongst other memorable stops and used campsites about 4 times in 6 weeks.

Good resource here

http://www.camperonline.it/aree-di-sosta.asp?Nazione=Italia&tipo=1

Buon viaggio

Barry


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Should have made clear most of the expense is due to the financial constraints Italy is in we last visited 7 years ago & a totally different world now , 
We had a 2014 rough guide now over the years I have found this to be a pretty accurate guide but this year prices were way out ie to get into Vesuvius national park was quoted at 6 euros gone up to 10, every little scrubland car park a bloke on a patio chair wanting 2euros to park, sostas shown as free in 2014 camper stops now 12 euros we had planned to spend 5 weeks in Italy crossed into France after the third week ,
If you do have the ACSI card you won't be able to use it till the end of August anyway, so probably worth staying in France till then.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Spent the winter in Puglia, Molise, Calribria and Sicily. Found it cheap to eat out, easy to wild camp, and very friendly if disorangised people. Rubbish everywhere but enjoyed it and will go again.

A bonus if you are over 65 and carry your passport all national monuments and museums are free. A huge saving.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We loved Italy 

Had an aires book but many were on campsites

And by October many seemed to be closed

The sat cords were definitely iffy

We didn't go south further than Rome

Next time  

Aldra


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback folks, after doing a lot of research we have decided that Italy for 3 months will just be too expensive for us, price of diesel, food, etc.
We have decided to spend a few weeks in France then another grand tour de Portugal. still so many places we haven't seen and well within our budget.
Thanks again for you input.
Mr Slip


----------



## misty.bateson (May 20, 2018)

hi did you go back ti italy, looking at going next year for 2 months from the UK, but have done rome venice sienna lake Garda pisa florence lucca so lokking more on the foot any ideas. Thanks Vanessa 
my email is :[email protected]


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> hi did you go back ti italy, looking at going next year for 2 months from the UK, but have done rome venice sienna lake Garda pisa florence lucca so lokking more on the foot any ideas. Thanks Vanessa
> my email is :[email protected]


Hello Misty,
I don't know if you realise this post is from 2014, Slippers hasn't been active on the forum since Dec. 2015


----------

